# Forgotten Realms NPC List



## DM_Jeff (Mar 23, 2007)

Third in the series, this one long overdue from a personal point of view. Following in the footsteps of the others:

Core NPC List
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=175367&page=1&pp=40

Eberron NPC List
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=178621 

This thread will attempt to collect a listing of all Forgotten Realms Products NPCs. To qualify, all you need is levels in a class and you're in.

Enjoy!

-DM Jeff


----------



## DM_Jeff (Mar 23, 2007)

*Forgotten Realms Campaign Setting* D&D 3.0
CR 45; Elminster; human; fighter 1/rogue 2/cleric 3/wizard 20/archmage 5/epic 4; CG; Forgotten Realms Campaign Setting p. 7
CR 22; Hadrhune; shade; wizard 10/shadow adept 10; NE; Forgotten Realms Campaign Setting p. 102
CR 10; Alusair Obarskyr; human; fighter 7/ranger 1/purple dragon knight 2; NG; Forgotten Realms Campaign Setting p. 114
CR 15; Caladmei; human; sorcerer 11/fighter 4; NG; Forgotten Realms Campaign Setting p. 115
CR 14; Jezz the Lame; drow; rogue 6/sorcerer 6; NE; Forgotten Realms Campaign Setting p. 126
CR 32; Storm Silverhand; human; rogue 1/fighter 4/sorcerer 12/bard 8/harper scout 3; CG; Forgotten Realms Campaign Setting p. 139
CR 7; Arrk; troll; fighter 2; CN; Forgotten Realms Campaign Setting p. 153
CR 13; Sahbuti Shanardanda; human; monk 6/sorcerer 4/shadow adept 3; LE; Forgotten Realms Campaign Setting p. 155
CR 18; Artemis Entreri; human; rogue 4/ranger 1/fighter 12/assassin 1; LE; Forgotten Realms Campaign Setting p. 158
CR 23; Fzoul Chembryl; human; cleric 7/hierophant 2; LE; Forgotten Realms Campaign Setting p. 163
CR 15; Scyllua Darkhope; human; paladin 5/ranger 4/blackguard 6; LE; Forgotten Realms Campaign Setting p. 164
CR 18; Gerti Orelsdottr; frost giant; cleric 5/runecaster 4; CE; Forgotten Realms Campaign Setting p. 170
CR 9; King Obould Many-Arrows; orc; barbarian 5/fighter 4; CE; Forgotten Realms Campaign Setting p. 175
CR 18; Drizzt Do’Urden; drow; fighter 10/barbarian 1/ranger 5; NG; Forgotten Realms Campaign Setting p. 177
CR 30; Halaster Blackcloak; human; wizard 20/archmage 5/epic 5; CE; Forgotten Realms Campaign Setting p. 180
CR 13; Mirt; human; fighter 8/rogue 5; CG; Forgotten Realms Campaign Setting p. 181
CR 12; Elaith “The Serpent” Craulnober; moon elf; fighter 4/wizard 9; NG; Forgotten Realms Campaign Setting p. 182
CR 17; Ningal; air genasi; fighter 4/sorcerer 8/bard 4; NG; Forgotten Realms Campaign Setting p. 188
CR 10; Miklos Selkirk; human; aristocrat 1/fighter 6/rogue 3; N; Forgotten Realms Campaign Setting p. 191
CR 7; Bronnia Stonesplitter; gold dwarf; wizard 7; NE; Forgotten Realms Campaign Setting p. 193
CR 36; The Simbul; human; sorcerer 20/archmage 2/wizard 10; CN; Forgotten Realms Campaign Setting p. 200
CR 31; Szass Tam; lich; necromancer 10/red wizard 10/archmage 2/epic 7; NE; Forgotten Realms Campaign Setting p. 208
CR 17; Sememmon; human; sorcerer wizard 17; LE; Forgotten Realms Campaign Setting p. 229
CR 6; Typical Cult of the Dragon Wizard; human; necromancer 6; CE; Forgotten Realms Campaign Setting p. 272
CR 7; Typical Fire Knife; human; rogue 4/fighter 1/assassin 2; NE; Forgotten Realms Campaign Setting p. 273
CR 31; Khelben “Blackstaff” Arunsun; human; wizard 20/archmage 3/epic 4; LN; Forgotten Realms Campaign Setting p. 274
CR 28; Alustriel; human; wizard 20/sorcerer 2/archmage 2; CG; Forgotten Realms Campaign Setting p. 276
CR 7; Sengal; lightfoot halfling werewolf; druid 5; NE; Forgotten Realms Campaign Setting p. 277
CR 10; Khalia; human; transmuter 6/red wizard 4; LN; Forgotten Realms Campaign Setting p. 279
CR 5; Typical Xanathar Slaver; human; rogue 3/fighter 2; CE; Forgotten Realms Campaign Setting p. 281
CR 9; Zhentarim Spy; human; rogue 2/sorcerer 7; LE; Forgotten Realms Campaign Setting p. 282
CR 25; Manshoon; human; wizard 20/archmage 2/epic 3; LE; Forgotten Realms Campaign Setting p. 283
CR 1; Chamon, et al; human; fighter 1; LN; Forgotten Realms Campaign Setting p. 287
CR 1; Arrit, et al; human; wizard 1; LN; Forgotten Realms Campaign Setting p. 287
CR 2; Alasitra, et al; human; wizard 2; LN; Forgotten Realms Campaign Setting p. 287
CR 3; Kizzaf; human; diviner 3; LE; Forgotten Realms Campaign Setting p. 287
CR 3; Muxos; human; transmuter 3; LN; Forgotten Realms Campaign Setting p. 287
CR 6; Hinnar; human; transmuter 5/red wizard 1; LN; Forgotten Realms Campaign Setting p. 287
CR 11; Varlae; human; cleric 11; LE; Forgotten Realms Campaign Setting p. 304
CR 13; Leevoth, Shade Captain; shade; wizard 3/fighter 8; NE; Forgotten Realms Campaign Setting p. 315

-DM Jeff


----------



## DM_Jeff (Mar 23, 2007)

*Magic of Faerun* D&D 3.0
CR 3; Olroy; human; expert 3; N; Magic of Faerun p. 52
CR 11; Typical Mage Fair Sentinel; human; wizard 11; N; Magic of Faerun p. 61
CR 11; Risa; human; wizard 11; LN; Magic of Faerun p. 65
CR 10; Shalush Myrkeer; human; rogue 7/wizard 3; LE; Magic of Faerun p. 66
CR 6; Charlene Perregaux; half-elf; wizard 5/cleric 1; CG; Magic of Faerun p. 66
CR 9; Crypt Spawn (template); half-orc; fighter 8; CE; Magic of Faerun p. 185
CR 24; Talatha Vaerovree of Innarlith (the magister); human; wizard 17/archmage 3; NG; Magic of Faerun p. 187
CR 7; Spectral Mage (template); human; wizard 5; NE; Magic of Faerun p. 190

-DM Jeff


----------



## DM_Jeff (Mar 23, 2007)

*Silver Marches* D&D 3.0
CR 25; Turlang; advanced treant; druid 9; NG; Silver Marches p. 30
CR 18; Taern Hornblade; human; evoker 18; LG; Silver Marches p. 60
CR 13; Xara Tantlor; human; rogue 4/abjurer 9; NE; Silver Marches p. 64
CR 15; Helf Dwarf-Friend; human; ranger 5/fighter 10; NG; Silver Marches p. 67
CR 17; King Harbromm; shield dwarf; fighter 10/dwarven defender 7; LG; Silver Marches p. 71
CR 13; King Bruenor Battlehammer; shield dwarf; fighter 13; NG; Silver Marches p. 77
CR 9; Wulfgar; human; barbarian 9; CG; Silver Marches p. 96
CR 3; Gerrin; human wererat; ranger 3; CE; Silver Marches p. 103
CR 6; Cierre; drow; ranger 5; NE; Silver Marches p. 105
CR 5; Bloodmaster Jarthon; half-elf werebadger; ranger 5; NE; Silver Marches p. 128
CR 4; Sarissa Duncastle; human wererat; rogue 4; CE; Silver Marches p. 128
CR 3; Werewolf Berzerkers; human werewolf; barbarian 3; CE; Silver Marches p. 129
CR 1/2; Runner; orc; warrior 1; CE; Silver Marches p. 133
CR 2; Talon Leader; orc; warrior 3; CE; Silver Marches p. 133
CR 1; Gruumsh Underpriests; orc; cleric 1; CE; Silver Marches p. 133
CR 2; Shaman; orc; adept 3; CE; Silver Marches p. 133
CR 6; Vaug the Strong; orc; ranger 2/fighter 4; CE; Silver Marches p. 133
CR 2; Old Puchk; orc; cleric 5; CE; Silver Marches p. 133
CR 14; Telkoun Adranther; human half-fiend; sorcerer 12; CE; Silver Marches p. 137
CR 4; Bellis; human; fighter 4; NE; Silver Marches p. 146
CR 1; Jorgen et al; human; warrior 2; NE; Silver Marches p. 146
CR 4; Ugreth; orc; barbarian 4; CE; Silver Marches p. 151
CR 1; Orc Veteran; orc; warrior 2; CE; Silver Marches p. 151
CR 3; Dark Moon Brothers; human; monk 2; NE; Silver Marches p. 158
CR 6; Kzntharris; kilanan gargoyle; rogue 2/fighter 2; CE; Silver Marches p. 159
CR 7; Jadylyn; human; cleric 5/shadow adept 2; NE; Silver Marches p. 159

-DM Jeff


----------



## DM_Jeff (Mar 23, 2007)

*Lords of Darkness* D&D 3.0
CR 13; Blackwill Akhmelere; human; cleric 13; CE; Lords of Darkness p. 17
CR 18; Naergoth; human; fighter 18; CE; Lords of Darkness p. 26
CR 16; The Twilight Knight; vampire; paladin 9/blackguard 5; CE; Lords of Darkness p. 43
CR 15; Eldaerneth Spellstalker; sun elf; enchanter 7/rogue 8; CE; Lords of Darkness p. 53
CR 8; Servitor Vampire; vampire; fighter 6; CE; Lords of Darkness p. 54
CR 12; Chathin Zurn; human; enchanter 9/red wizard 3; LE; Lords of Darkness p. 76
CR 12; Nular Rhyn; human; fighter 7/thayan knight 5; LE; Lords of Darkness p. 77
CR 10; Kara Chermosk; human; fighter 9/cleric 1; LE; Lords of Darkness p. 106
CR 5; Typical Underwizard; human; wizard 5; NE; Lords of Darkness p.116
CR 13; Esvele Greycastle; human; cleric 8/shadow adept 5; NE; Lords of Darkness p. 124
CR 12; Vesryn Aelorothi; fey’ri; sorcerer 10; CE; Lords of Darkness p. 128
CR 14; Talindra Amalith; wild elf; barbarian 14; CE; Lords of Darkness p. 131
CR 34; Larloch; lich; wizard 20/epic 12; LE; Lords of Darkness p. 161
CR 13; Tharag the Devoted; half-orc; monk 4/sorcerer 3; LE; Lords of Darkness p. 163
CR 17; Kyrran Graylord; human weretiger; rogue 2/fighter 6/cleric 5; CE; Lords of Darkness p. 169
CR 8; Idriane Nethis; human; rogue 5/sorcerer 3; LE; Lords of Darkness p. 174

-DM Jeff


----------



## DM_Jeff (Mar 23, 2007)

*Races of Faerun*
Nil

*Player’s Guide to Faerun*
Nil

 

-DM Jeff


----------



## DM_Jeff (Mar 23, 2007)

*Faiths and Pantheons* D&D 3.0
CR 12; Acting Priest-General Gorym “Brightshield” Harndrekker; human; fighter 2/cleric 9/disciple 1; CG; Faiths and Pantheons p. 154
CR 13; First Sword Jareth Burlisk the Mantled; human; fighter 8/cleric 5; CN; Faiths and Pantheons p. 154
CR 4; Sergeant of the Devout; human; fighter 1/cleric 3; CG; Faiths and Pantheons p. 155
CR 43; Sergeant of the Sword-Sworn; human; fighter 4; CG or CN; Faiths and Pantheons p. 155
CR 17; Zembrath Klun; human; rogue 6/cleric 3/nightcloak 8; NE; Faiths and Pantheons p. 165
CR 10; Thalis Klun; human; rogue 7/shadow adept 3; CN; Faiths and Pantheons p. 166
CR 12; Selice Klun; human; wizard 5/shadow adept 7; NE; Faiths and Pantheons p. 166
CR 11; Rimrus; human; rogue 11; NE; Faiths and Pantheons p. 167
CR 13; Meridian Gan; human ghost; fighter 11; NE; Faiths and Pantheons p. 170
CR 14; Talgaerth Volspaan; human werebear; druid 12; NE; Faiths and Pantheons p. 176
CR 12; Djalia Amaratharr; half-elf werewolf; sorcerer 5/druid 5; NE; Faiths and Pantheons p. 176
CR 13; Grolshar Twintusk; half-orc wereboar; ranger 9; CN; Faiths and Pantheons p. 177
CR 22; Hullack; human ghost; druid 18/hierophant 2; N; Faiths and Pantheons p. 179
CR 13; First Sword Jareth Burlisk the Mantled; human; fighter 8/cleric 5; CN; Faiths and Pantheons p. 154

-DM Jeff


----------



## DM_Jeff (Mar 23, 2007)

*Lost Empires of Faerun* D&D 3.5
CR 9; Khemal Serist; human; rogue 2/fighter 4/cultist of the shattered peak 3; N; Lost Empires of Faerun p. 13
CR 12; Netheris Ket; human; cleric 5/fighter 4/glorious servitor 3; NE; Lost Empires of Faerun p. 17
CR 14; Rimmen of the Scarlet Eye; human; rogue 2/wizard 9/magelord 3; CE; Lost Empires of Faerun p. 20
CR 11; Meraera; sun elf; wizard 7/olin gisir 4; CG; Lost Empires of Faerun p. 24
CR 8; Andar; human; cleric 5/sunmaster 3; LG; Lost Empires of Faerun p. 28
CR 26; Wendonai; balor; fiend of corruption 6; CE; Lost Empires of Faerun p. 54
CR 11; Imket; human curst; fighter 10; LG; Lost Empires of Faerun p. 76
CR 10; Arrak Abae; drow; rogue 9; CN; Lost Empires of Faerun p. 77
CR 9; Rayeth à el Kapyn; half-drow; fighter 8; CE; Lost Empires of Faerun p. 78
CR 10; Karu’shon Vrasl; drow; wizard 9; NE; Lost Empires of Faerun p. 78
CR 8; Xi’an Vrasl; drow; fighter 2/sorcerer 2/arachnomancer 4; CE; Lost Empires of Faerun p. 79
CR 22; Nezram; human; wizard 22; LN; Lost Empires of Faerun p. 80
CR 13; Durdyn; drow; fighter 12; CN; Lost Empires of Faerun p. 82
CR 8; Ewa; tiefling; monk 6/monk of the long death 2; LN; Lost Empires of Faerun p. 82
CR 3; Guards; human; rogue 1/fighter 2; NE; Lost Empires of Faerun p. 146
CR 9; Wrinth; human; rogue 5/assassin 4; LE; Lost Empires of Faerun p. 148
CR 12; Gaucelm Gonfrey; human death knight; fighter 9; LE; Lost Empires of Faerun p. 149
CR 10; Quaerel Nhommingtun; human; sorcerer 10; NE; Lost Empires of Faerun p. 150
CR 6; Sample Curst; human curst; fighter 5; CN; Lost Empires of Faerun p. 165
CR 3; Sample Dread Warrior; human dread warrior 4; fighter 4; NE; Lost Empires of Faerun p. 170

-DM Jeff


----------



## DM_Jeff (Mar 23, 2007)

*Shining South* D&D 3.5
CR 8; Furilla Joswyv’n; half-drow; ranger 5/crinti shadow marauder 2; NE; Shining South p. 24
CR 10; Galinor Gruffeye; gold dwarf; fighter 7/great rift deep defender 3; LG; Shining South p. 26
CR 10; Thebadol; human; wizard 7/Halruaan elder 3; LN; Shining South p. 28
CR 9; Boryka; human; evoker 7/Halruaan magehound; LN; Shining South p. 30
CR 10; Sovial; human; cleric 6/hand of the adama 4; LG; Shining South p. 33
CR 8; Zurleau; human; expert 1/monk 5/jordain vizier; LN; Shining South p. 35
CR 10; Quillan; strongheart halfling; ranger 7/Lurien marchwarden 3; NG; Shining South p. 37
CR 6; Lysan; human; paladin 5/Maquar crusader 1; LG; Shining South p. 39
CR 11; Rytella; human; fighter 3/cleric 5/scourge maiden 3; NE; Shining South p. 41
CR 14; Pirsnil Fireleap; human; wizard 14; CN; Shining South p. 184
CR 14; Librad Fireleap; human; rogue 4/wizard 5/arcane trickster 5; CN; Shining South p. 185
CR 7; Tanushk; half-fiend wild elf; ranger 5; CE; Shining South p. 187
CR 5; Blackteeth; gnoll; fighter 2/sorcerer 2; CE; Shining South p. 188
CR 5; Vaujer Gashe; human; barbarian 2/cleric 3; CE; Shining South p. 188
CR 1; Human Reavers; human; warrior 2; CE; Shining South p. 188
CR 9; Vurak Shadowshield; gold dwarf; 2 transmuter 9; LE; Shining South p. 191
CR 8; Furilla Joswyv’n; half-drow; ranger 5/crinti shadow marauder 2; NE; Shining South p. 24

-DM Jeff


----------



## DM_Jeff (Mar 23, 2007)

*Unapproachable East* D&D 3.5
CR 1; Sample Blooded One; orc; warrior 1; LE; Unapproachable East p. 60
CR 2; Sample Dread Warrior; human; warrior 4; NE; Unapproachable East p. 62
CR 6; Sample Shadowwalker; human; rogue 5; NE; Unapproachable East p. 70
CR 10; Typical Blightlord; human; cleric 7/talontar blightlord 3; NE; Unapproachable East p. 82
CR 4; Shadowmaster Enforcer; human; rogue 2/fighter 2; CE; Unapproachable East p. 85
CR 2; Sample Dread Warrior; human; warrior 4; NE; Unapproachable East p. 62

-DM Jeff


----------



## DM_Jeff (Mar 23, 2007)

*Underdark* D&D 3.5
CR 9; Pliil Seachild; kuo-toa; cleric 5/sea mother whip 2; NE; Underdark p. 128
CR 26; Tsurlanej; illithilich; sorcerer 16; LE; Underdark p. 136
CR 15; Nurr’Korzahg; mind flayer; wizard 7; LN; Underdark p. 137
CR 15; Dun-Durgg; galeb duhr; ranger 6; N; Underdark p. 147
CR 9; Thadrack; mummy; fighter 4; LE; Underdark p. 186
CR 9; Pliil Seachild; kuo-toa; cleric 5/sea mother whip 2; NE; Underdark p. 128

-DM Jeff


----------



## DM_Jeff (Mar 23, 2007)

*Serpent Kingdoms* D&D 3.5
CR 9; Mruthlissk; yuan-ti pureblood; ranger 5/shadowdancer 1; CE; Serpent Kingdoms p. 22
CR 8; Tathtlasss; yuan-ti pureblood; rogue 4/assassin 1; CE; Serpent Kingdoms p. 23
CR 25; Maharishi; guardian naga; sorcerer 6/loremaster 9; LG; Serpent Kingdoms p. 29
CR 19; Ebarnaje; advanced dark naga; sorcerer 3/naga overlord 5; LE; Serpent Kingdoms p. 30
CR 33; Terpenzi; bone Faerunian ha-naga; naga overlord 10; LE; Serpent Kingdoms p. 31
CR 19; Chassan; firenewt deathflame; fighter 5/rogue 2/blackguard 8; NE; Serpent Kingdoms p. 48
CR 11; K’rr’zaalt; pterafolk; cleric 8; CE; Serpent Kingdoms p. 53
CR 12; Vassk; ophidian; barbarian 10; CN; Serpent Kingdoms p. 53
CR 36; Pil’it’ith; sarrukh; cleric 15; CE; Serpent Kingdoms p. 61
CR 15; Sample Bone Naga; dark naga bone naga; sorcerer 6; CE; Serpent Kingdoms p. 74
CR 21; The Serpent Sibyl; half-fiend yuan-ti abomination; fighter 7/sorcerer 6; NE; Serpent Kingdoms p. 141
CR 12; Zstulkk Ssarmn; yuan-ti abomination; cleric 5; NE; Serpent Kingdoms p. 142
CR 7; Nhyris D’Hothek; yuan-ti pureblood; fighter 3/horned harbinger 1; CE; Serpent Kingdoms p. 143
CR 6; Duskar Flamehaern; human; adept 7; NE; Serpent Kingdoms p. 172
CR 6; Esvele et al; human tainted one; rogue 5; NE; Serpent Kingdoms p. 172
CR 15; Ssensariith; spirit naga; cleric 3/mystic wanderer 3; CE; Serpent Kingdoms p. 173
CR 5; Hendar “Swordshatter” Lhorghin; human; fighter 5; CN; Serpent Kingdoms p. 174
CR 2; Dhessa o’ the Fish; human; commoner 3; CE; Serpent Kingdoms p. 22
CR 7; Rakh’til; khaasta; cleric 4; CE; Serpent Kingdoms p. 180
CR 4; Prisoners; human; commoner 5; NG; Serpent Kingdoms p. 183
CR 3; K’ss’la; lizardfolk; cleric 2; CE; Serpent Kingdoms p. 183
CR 4; Kha’ghassta; lizard king; barbarian 2; CE; Serpent Kingdoms p. 184

-DM Jeff


----------



## DM_Jeff (Mar 23, 2007)

*Power of Faerun* D&D 3.5
CR 19; Sothillis; elite ogre mage; sorcerer 12/legendary leader 5; LE; Power of Faerun p. 42
CR 25; Sunlord Daelegoth Orndeir; elite fire genasi; cleric 10/sunmaster 10/evangelist 5; LN; Power of Faerun p. 59
CR 23; Dabron Sashenstar; elite human; ranger 10/fighter 8/merchant prince 5; CG; Power of Faerun p. 82
CR 20; Erthaer Javilarhhsson; augmented elite human ghost; ranger 13/dread commando 5; CG; Power of Faerun p. 99
CR 15; Mhair Gulzrabban; human; wizard 15; CE; Power of Faerun p. 124
CR 12; Sharaera Duthtue; moon elf; wizard 12; CN; Power of Faerun p. 125
CR 13; Horlo Aumrabbar; human; cleric 13; CE; Power of Faerun p. 126
CR 16; Burtrar Malith; human; fighter 16; NE; Power of Faerun p. 126
CR 14; Omskilar Rethwood; human; fighter 14; CE; Power of Faerun p. 127
CR 19; Sothillis; elite ogre mage; sorcerer 12/legendary leader 5; LE; Power of Faerun p. 42

-DM Jeff


----------



## DM_Jeff (Mar 23, 2007)

*Waterdeep* D&D 3.5
CR 34; Laeral Silverhand Arunsun; human; ranger 7/sorcerer 4/wizard 19; CG; Waterdeep p. 25
CR 18; Trobriand the Metal Mage; human; wizard 12/techsmith 5/archmage 1; NE; Waterdeep p. 28
CR 18; Maaril the Dragon mage; human; wizard 17/archmage 1; NE; Waterdeep p. 32
CR 6; Griffon-Rider; human; fighter 6; V; Waterdeep p. 33
CR 1; City Watch; human; warrior 2; V; Waterdeep p. 34
CR 4; Civilar; human; rogue 1/fighter 3; V; Waterdeep p. 36
CR 2; Armar; human; rogue 1/fighter 1; V; Waterdeep p. 36
CR 1; Watchman; human; expert 1/warrior 1; N; Waterdeep p. 37
CR 15; hagar Hlutwigsson; hagspawn; barbarian 8/bear warrior 5; CE; Waterdeep p. 67
CR 17; Alauneth “the Black Viper” orrane; shade; rogue 5/shadow thief of Amn 5/assassin 5; CE; Waterdeep p. 69
CR 12; Zabbas Thuul; moon elf; rogue 3/wizard 5/arcane trickster 4; NE; Waterdeep p. 71
CR 14; Harshnag the Grim; hufrost giant; gray hand enforcer 5; CG; Waterdeep p. 80
CR 16; Xale of the Starry Glen; aasimar; paladin 6/sorcerer 5/knight of the blue moon 5; LG; Waterdeep p. 83
CR 14; Kyriani Agrivar; half-drow; wizard 11/moonstar agent 3; N; Waterdeep p. 87
CR 10; Kadila adh Vitendi; human; expert 2/monk 4/sun soul monk 5; LG; Waterdeep p. 90
CR 7; Qikna; meazel; rogue 1/assassin 2; CE; Waterdeep p. 113

-DM Jeff


----------



## DM_Jeff (Mar 23, 2007)

*Champions of Ruin* D&D 3.5
CR 7; Shuk-Ta; half-orc; barbarian 5/black blood cultist 2; CE; Champions of Ruin p. 47
CR 11; Atchoch’t; wild elf; druid 8/justice of weald and woe 3; NE; Champions of Ruin p. 52
CR 18; Dannae of the Golden Frond; wood elf; ranger 6/rogue 5/justice of weald and woe 7; CN; Champions of Ruin p. 53
CR 8; Lucia Calefar; drow; rogue 5/night mask deathbringer 2; NE; Champions of Ruin p. 57
CR 21; Ciodaru Arexis; mind flayer; rogue 4/sorcerer 4/night mask deathbringer 5; LE; Champions of Ruin p. 57
CR 7; Loughlin Hale; half-elf; rogue 2/ranger 4/shade hunter 1; CE; Champions of Ruin p. 62
CR 15; Ratik; krinth; rogue 5/ranger 3/shade hunter 7; CE; Champions of Ruin p. 63
CR 7; Esspech; lizardfolk; barbarian 5/Thayan gladiator 1; NE; Champions of Ruin p. 67
CR 20; Grogan Dal; minotaur; fighter 6/Thayan gladiator 10; CE; Champions of Ruin p. 67
CR 6; Roge Danon; human; fighter 5/vengeance knight 1; CE; Champions of Ruin p. 71
CR 14; Cordelia Flametongue; human; fighter 6/vengeance knight 8; LE; Champions of Ruin p. 71
CR 23; Lossarwyn the Ice Lich; lich; druid 18/hierophant 1; NE; Champions of Ruin p. 83
CR 9; Cwuvain; elf ghost; fighter 7; ??; Champions of Ruin p. 106
CR 17; Damian Krale; human; cleric 8/shadow adept 4/divine disiple of Shar 5; NE; Champions of Ruin p. 115
CR 7; Qooql; mind flayer; cleric 8; CE; Champions of Ruin p. 116
CR 18; Vargo Kent; half-dragon; evoker 16; CE; Champions of Ruin p. 117
CR 14; Chazzar Ne; human; druid 14; CE; Champions of Ruin p. 120
CR 17; Alon; earth genasi; monk 13/sorcerer 4; LE; Champions of Ruin p. 121
CR 11; Daren Timbide; human; fighter 11; NE; Champions of Ruin p. 121
CR 14; Dorzad ain Vereet; krinth; fighter 10/rogue 4; CN; Champions of Ruin p. 122
CR 17; Horrsin Zespar; extaminaar; rogue 17; NE; Champions of Ruin p. 123
CR 15; Leargath; draegloth; ranger 8/cavelord 2; CE; Champions of Ruin p. 124
CR 34; Aumvor the Undying; lich; necromancer 15/archmage 5/epic wizard 7/netherise Arcanist 5; CE; Champions of Ruin p. 127
CR 1/2; Sample Living Zombie; moon elf; warrior 1; N; Champions of Ruin p. 128
CR 23; Soneillon Queen of Whispers; advanced succubus; fiend of possession 6/fiend of corruption 6; CE; Champions of Ruin p. 138
CR 21; Prince-Consort Imbrar Heltharn Fallen king of Impilter; human death knight; paladin 8/blackguard 10; CE; Champions of Ruin p. 139

-DM Jeff


----------



## DM_Jeff (Mar 23, 2007)

*Champions of Valor* D&D 3.5
CR 9; Vashan Nanther; human; fighter 7/knight of the flying hunt 2; LG; Champions of Valor p. 111
CR 7; Aravilar Moondown; moon elf; fighter 5/knight of the weave 2; CG; Champions of Valor p. 116
CR 7; Ephryn Nidry; human; fighter 5/moonsea skysentinel 2; CG; Champions of Valor p. 121
CR 14; Haelimbrar; human; ranger 3/paladin 4/triadic knight 7; LG; Champions of Valor p. 126
CR 13; Bakra Hispul; dire ogre werebear; ranger 6; LG; Champions of Valor p. 143
CR 6; Brenvol Whitebrow; human werewolf; ranger 4; NG; Champions of Valor p. 144
CR 6; Breyarg Stonebreaker; gold dwarf; paladin 6; LG; Champions of Valor p. 146
CR 7; Dalthyria; centaur; fighter 4; CG; Champions of Valor p. 146
CR 9; Dorgafal Shiverock; rock gnome; bard 7; NG; Champions of Valor p. 147
CR 5; Kerri Talindras; half-moon elf; cleric 5; NG; Champions of Valor p. 148
CR 9; Ramas-Teth Ankh; human; diviner 9; LN; Champions of Valor p. 149
CR 9; Rindon Washatho; human; ranger 8; CG; Champions of Valor p. 150
CR 12; Sarade Gedreghost; human; transmuter 12; NG; Champions of Valor p. 151
CR 9; Stormwing; giant eagle; ranger 6; CG; Champions of Valor p. 152

-DM Jeff


----------



## DM_Jeff (Mar 23, 2007)

*Dragons of Faerun* D&D 3.5
CR 26; Aerosckughpalar; gold dragon; druid 11; N; Dragons of Faerun p. 13
CR 28; Claugiyliamatar; green dragon; rogue 4/druid 4; N; Dragons of Faerun p. 19
CR 13; Saryndalaghlothtor; crystal dragon; wizard 1; CN; Dragons of Faerun p. 33
CR 40; Tchazzar; fiendish red dragon; dragon ascendant 12; CE; Dragons of Faerun p. 39
CR 6; Otto & Ivo; human; rogue 4/fighter 2; LE; Dragons of Faerun p. 61
CR 7; Morven; human; cleric 7; LE; Dragons of Faerun p. 64
CR 11; Reveilaiean; dracolich; wizard 6; LE; Dragons of Faerun p. 65
CR 9; Aeroth; human; wizard 6/wearer of purple 3; LE; Dragons of Faerun p. 66
CR 4; Church Guard; human; fighter 4; LE; Dragons of Faerun p. 76
CR 12; Braeden; half-brown dragon half-human; favored soul 10; LE; Dragons of Faerun p. 81
CR 14; Malise High Priest of Tiamat; human; cleric 14; NE; Dragons of Faerun p. 83
CR 9; Kolchis; lizardfolk; cleric 8; LE; Dragons of Faerun p. 84
CR 8; Stendak; human; cleric 8; NE; Dragons of Faerun p. 84
CR 10; Lucrezia; human; rogue 3/cleric 3; LE; Dragons of Faerun p. 85
CR 10; Ohanzee; human; sorcerer 10; NE; Dragons of Faerun p. 85
CR 14; Slavin’krath’magaal; fiendish brown dragon; blackguard 4; NE; Dragons of Faerun p. 86
CR 9; Aerosckughpalar; gold dragon; druid 11; N; Dragons of Faerun p. 13

-DM Jeff


----------



## DM_Jeff (Mar 23, 2007)

There. Wait, there are adventures, too. I'll do those after dinner.   

-DM Jeff


----------



## kuje31 (Mar 23, 2007)

*You mean....*

like these ones that I've been working on for 2 or 3 years. 

http://home.rochester.rr.com/kuje/

The 3/3.5e one is still being worked on and I have a thread about it on Candlekeep.com's message boards. However, it's more then half completed.


----------



## DM_Jeff (Mar 23, 2007)

Yeah, something like that. But The lists I'm making are just for stat-block stealing purposes, and fit the format we've been using here on these boards. Yours is the detailed one I'll keep for research!

-DM Jeff


----------



## kuje31 (Mar 23, 2007)

DM_Jeff said:
			
		

> Yeah, something like that. But The lists I'm making are just for stat-block stealing purposes, and fit the format we've been using here on these boards. Yours is the detailed one I'll keep for research!
> 
> -DM Jeff




Ah, no problem. Just thought I'd share.  Goes back to lurking.


----------

